# Original 72 Lemon Peeler



## vastingray (Apr 16, 2019)

Original 72 Lemon  just an amazing bike


----------



## Jaxon (Apr 18, 2019)

Very Nice! I love those disc brake Krates


----------



## wheelbender6 (Apr 24, 2019)

I missed the disk brake until Jaxon mentioned it. When I was a kid, a friend had a rear disk on his 10 spd road bike.


----------

